# Kimber Ultra CDP Issues - Extraction & Ejection.



## kybandit

My Ultra CDP will NOT eject. It shoots one time, then hangs tight. After I clear the logjam and rack one into the chamber, it fires fine, but only once, and the process repeats. I've tried 3 different mags and 3 types of ammo, to no avail. Any suggestions?


----------



## VAMarine

Sounds like there is a problem with the extractor and/or the chamber is too tight, that is assuming the spent casing is not ejecting. The slide is at least cycling after firing the first shot, correct?

New or used gun? 
How long have you had it?
Factory ammo or reloads?
Can you post pictures of the extractor hook?
Can you post picures of the spent brass after they are removed from the chamber, particularly the rim?

*1st suggestion is to call Kimber and sned it in for warranty service.*

2nd suggestion is to take to to a qualified gun smith with good 1911 experience.

3rd suggestion is to sell / trade it as is, giving full disclosure to the new buyer/owner etc.

4th suggestion is to foolishly keep trying to meet the 500 rd break in guide lines in the user's manual...yeah, lets not do that.

5th suggestion is for you to try and figure it out on your own asking a bunch of guys on the interenet for help, this is more fruitful than option 4, but 1-3 are better choices in the long run.

How much time, money, and effort are *YOU* willing to put into a gun that should be fixed by the manufacturer?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Hold the gun tighter, and keep your arms stiffer and your elbows locked.
Now, does the problem still happen?

Please advise.




Jean and I will be away visiting our granddaughter (and, I suppose, her family) from March 21st through April 3rd. I'll catch up with you then.


----------



## kybandit

*CDP Probs*

first of all, thanks for trying to help. new gun, had it 4 days; cycles ok, just hangs up on the spent casing. Took it back out today and tried clamping down on it harder, and had some improvement--fired 4 times before jamming up. I've never had any probs with limpwristing in the past, but who knows? At any rate, I really like the gun: when it fires it is dead accurate, and fun to shoot...just getting it TO shoot is the problem! My next step, I think, is to call Kimber and see what they suggest. My local gun stealer is a purt good 'smith, so I may deliver the piece into his tender mercies for a teardown and look-see.

Again, thanks for your advice. I WILL have this thing operational, one way or the other.


----------



## rex

It's a Kimber,this is a normal problem.You only have a year warranty (yep,they're proud of their product!) so let them fix it for free.Your description of hanging on the empty case is vague,I take it the case is extracting but not ejecting.Are you shooting target,standard or full power loads also.Short guns are sprung heavy,so target loads don't always do well in them.Could be the ammo,extractor or maybe the ejector but the extractor is normal for Kimber.


----------



## kybandit

Kimber problem is fixed. Ta-DAH! I was on the verge of calling Kimber, and decided to try a few suggestions offered by you kind folk. First off, cleaned the rascal, and she was FILTHY. I know, should have done that first off, but was too anxious to shoot her. My bad. At any rate, broke her down and swabbed her thoroughly, and polished the feed ramp as well. Then took her back out and loaded some higher power bullets--145 grain--and let it rip. YAY! Fired like a champ, nary bobble. Went thru two boxes of the good stuff, before heaving a great sigh of relief. Not sure just what cured the problem, or if it were a combo of everything, but for now she's cooking. Going back tomorrow with a couple more boxes and push my luck. Fun gun to shoot, and super accurate. Cross your collective fingers for me!

and thanks bunches for the advice. :mrgreen:


----------



## denner

You may try replacing the stock recoil spring with a Wolff recoil spring.


----------



## rex

Glad it fixed it.You either had buildup under the extractor or it slowed the slide speed causing it to shortstroke.I'm bad about cleaning but never pushed it to stoppages.

You have to remember the shorter these get the more sensitive they are and recoil spring life gets shorter.I've run 5" guns until the slide was sluggish because of the gunk but never had a stoppage,same scenario isn't going to work in a 3" gun.


----------

